# Your Ultimate Field Bow



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

I think Hoyt got it right with the Vantage Elite. Also love the specs on the PSE Moneymaker.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Jerry that's easy

37-39" ata
7.5-8" bh
55-65% let off



Wait a minute.... Hoyt already makes it 

Pro Elite w/ 2000s...spirals of course.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Funny you should ask I just built my ultimate field bow a few weeks back.

2006 protec
xt2000 limbs
spiral cam
ATA 37 5/8
brace 7 3/4
draw length 26 5/8
draw weight 45 pounds
mass 7.6 pounds

she's a beauty


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> Funny you should ask I just built my ultimate field bow a few weeks back.
> 
> 2006 protec
> xt2000 limbs
> ...


45lbs....is that Jen's bow or yours?

Didn't you know we are going outside? You shooting 3-L04s out of that thing


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> 45lbs....is that Jen's bow or yours?
> 
> Didn't you know we are going outside? You shooting 3-L04s out of that thing


I'm telling you what. You ain't felt sweet until you pull 45 with spirals. It feels like I am drawing an old round wheel bow with all the other characteristics of the spiral cams. I had it set like this for indoors, and just for kicks and giggles I took it outside and shot some from 70 yards. The limbs max out at 48 wich is where I was going to shoot it, but after shooting some at 70 I see no reason to change a thing.

might not be fast but I can get 80+ yards and it draws smoother and holds better than any of my previous bows. If the low weight shows to be a problem or starts costing me points I will re-evaluate turning it up, but until then I'm leaving well enough alone.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Bless you Bowgod. With that much common sense, it's easy to tell you're from West Virginia....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> I'm telling you what. You ain't felt sweet until you pull 45 with spirals. It feels like I am drawing an old round wheel bow with all the other characteristics of the spiral cams. I had it set like this for indoors, and just for kicks and giggles I took it outside and shot some from 70 yards. The limbs max out at 48 wich is where I was going to shoot it, but after shooting some at 70 I see no reason to change a thing.
> 
> might not be fast but I can get 80+ yards and it draws smoother and holds better than any of my previous bows. If the low weight shows to be a problem or starts costing me points I will re-evaluate turning it up, but until then I'm leaving well enough alone.



What's your holding weight? I could shoot 45-50lbs....but I would need about 50-55% let off:wink:

My C2s are smooth as butter and feel like 45 lbs...to me anyway. Even when I shot spirals before I wouldn't go lower then 55 lbs.


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

I already own 2 of my ultimate field bow.

Conquest 3.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Jerry that's easy
> 
> 37-39" ata
> 7.5-8" bh
> ...


You and I have similar tastes......*EXCEPT* for the Spirals.  :wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> Funny you should ask I just built my ultimate field bow a few weeks back.
> 
> 2006 protec
> xt2000 limbs
> ...


Got any idea what speed you are getting at 45 lbs?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> You and I have similar tastes......*EXCEPT* for the Spirals.  :wink:


Wait until I set one up this spring/summer.....you will come around :wink:

But IMO you need less letoff....I think we may have stumbled onto something


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Wait until I set one up this spring/summer.....you will come around :wink:
> 
> But IMO you need less letoff....I think we may have stumbled onto something


I can deal with the lower let-off. My favorite wheel of all time was the Hoyt Energy Wheel. I just can't handle the harsh draw cycle of the Spiral. ukey: 112 arrows...on a hot July day...with that cam...would beat me up!


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Ideal Field Bow*

38" Axle to Axle
7.5" Brace Height
48 # Draw
Hoyt


As a side note about poundage, one of my best friends is a very good shooter. He tied for high scratch average in our league with a 300 average and won the Male Freestyle non money class at Guan Ho Ha this year as well as several other big shoots in our area. What is interesting about this is that he is a PSE freak and bought a new Money Maker last year and the harsh draw on the cams kind of ate his lunch outdoors. To shoot it indoors he turned the weight down to 40#s and his usual 300 54-55X game changed to 57-59X s with a 60X game thrown in. I am thinking that it may be more important to have a draw weight you can handle with ease than one that taxes your limit.

Jay


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Jbird said:


> I am thinking that it may be more important to have a draw weight you can handle with ease than one that taxes your limit.
> 
> Jay


Yep. For me it's all about the draw cycle. I can tell immediately by the shape of the cam if we will get along. Something with a fairly round profile...like the Hoyt Cam & 1/2...or the Martin Furious Cam are in the :thumbs_up column. Egg shaped designs like the Spiral go in the :thumbs_do column.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Jay, you make sense even though you abandoned Barneys.....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Yep. For me it's all about the draw cycle. I can tell immediately by the shape of the cam if we will get along. Something with a fairly round profile...like the Hoyt Cam & 1/2...or the Martin Furious Cam are in the :thumbs_up column. Egg shaped designs like the Spiral go in the :thumbs_do column.


I wish I still had the C2s that would have fit you.....you would really like those.:wink:

Smooth as butter....I can draw mine on 60lbs with one finger....if my pinky was strong enough I could draw it with it. 

MY PE is scary smooth......I shoot about 4lbs more then I did on Agent Orange with Nitrous cams....and it feels about 15+ lbs less. It even feels about 5-8 lbs less then my Mystic did on the same lbs


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Uncle Gus*

Can't take anything away from the Barneys but the new Hoyts have a feel all their own and I can't believe it took me 8 years to buy my first one. The Conquest 4 is also hard to beat but nothing I have ever shot feels as comfortable as my 737.
Jbird


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Jbird said:


> 38" Axle to Axle
> 7.5" Brace Height
> 48 # Draw
> Hoyt



add a 1/4" to the brace and you just described a Pro Elite w/ 2G's and spirals....and I bet it will be faster and more forgiving by a good bit then anything you have shot at those specs...EVER:wink:


----------



## jpott62 (Jul 31, 2005)

*Field bow*

I just got my dedicated field bow set up.
ultraelite
XT3000 limbs
spiral cams
40" A2A
7 5/8 BH
60lbs
27 1/8 DL
284 FPS
3-28 acc

I love my spiral cams.:shade:


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

It's not a Hoyt so I don't know if it's permitted to mention it on this fanboy thread  but I'm really liking my Apex 7. I haven't had a chance to shoot it outdoors yet, but it seems to be a very good all-around bow, fast enough for 3D, solid enough for indoor and FITA/field.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Just to keep the forum honest, my favorite field bow is a recurve...specifically a Spigarelli 2001 VBS, currently wearing W&W WinEx long limbs. (smile)

Dave


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> Got any idea what speed you are getting at 45 lbs?


I'll shoot it through the chrono tomorrow and let you know.
I don't expect it to be super fast, but I can get over 100 yards with a sureloc 400 so it's fast enough for field.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> What's your holding weight? I could shoot 45-50lbs....but I would need about 50-55% let off:wink:
> 
> My C2s are smooth as butter and feel like 45 lbs...to me anyway. Even when I shot spirals before I wouldn't go lower then 55 lbs.


well the spirals are actually only 60% they advertise them at 65% but if you check it they are only 60% then you got the 3 draw stop possitions that reduce the let off aprox 5% for every peg you go down so if you really wanted you could shoot them at 45%


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> I can deal with the lower let-off. My favorite wheel of all time was the Hoyt Energy Wheel. I just can't handle the harsh draw cycle of the Spiral. ukey: 112 arrows...on a hot July day...with that cam...would beat me up!


I delt with that last year. It was the first year I ever shot field I was shooting basically the same bow, but drawing 55 pounds. They whooped my arse after about 80 or 90 arrows. 
But at 45 pounds they are a completely different story. They draw smooth as butter. To me they feel like a round wheel with a wall.


----------



## FactsOfLife (Sep 30, 2002)

Merlin MAX3000, hard to beat for me. Smooth, enough speed and more accurate than I am


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Max 3000*

I feel like this is the best bow ever built by Merlin and I have owned two Max 3000's and a Super Nova. If they had designed the bow with a little more brace height it would have been perfect (only 6 1/4" at my draw length).
Jbird


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> Funny you should ask I just built my ultimate field bow a few weeks back.
> 
> 2006 protec
> xt2000 limbs
> ...



----------------

Really like the color of the riser.Is that the way it came. Or did you have the riser refinised. [Later


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Unk Bond said:


> ----------------
> 
> Really like the color of the riser.Is that the way it came. Or did you have the riser refinised. [Later


It's factory. That is the rarest color hoyt ever produced. They started taking orders for that color the second week of November 2005, and they stopped taking orders for it before Christmas that same year. So that color was only an option for just over a month. 

I had a proelite in the same color, but never shot the elite as well as I do the protec so I sold it. It took me 2 years to find a protec in that color. I ended up having to buy the whole bow just to get the riser, and built it to my needs from there.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

FactsOfLife said:


> Merlin MAX3000, hard to beat for me. Smooth, enough speed and more accurate than I am


Nice looking bow FactsOfLife. I think the new Merln Excaliber is a sweet looking piece of equipment too. Might just be the cat's meow.

I'l be shooting my Apex and perhaps a Constitution this year.


----------



## FactsOfLife (Sep 30, 2002)

I have plans to get my hot little hands on an Excalibur later this summer.

I tell you what, Merlin is the ONLY bow company I'd buy a bow from, without having first had it in hand.

I told Ben once that I suspected he'd snuck over to the states once, and secretly took measurements of my bow hand one night.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

lol Iam going with the Money Maker LF... 40" ATA 8"BH 64lbs DW 27" DL
thing seems smokin fast even with my T-Rex arms...I will shoot it thru the
Chrono to see what it really is shooting....Oh yeah 327 gr.. arrow..lol

bigbucks170


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> well the spirals are actually only 60% they advertise them at 65% but if you check it they are only 60% then you got the 3 draw stop possitions that reduce the let off aprox 5% for every peg you go down so if you really wanted you could shoot them at 45%


What? :noidea: did you fall lastnight?

You are the only person that I have ever heard say that....all I know is that of the 4 Pro Tecs...2 Ultra Tecs...Super Tec and Turbo Tec that I had with spirals would get more then 60% let off :wink:

And you still didn't answer the question....what's your holding weight?


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> I wish I still had the C2s that would have fit you.....you would really like those.:wink:
> 
> Smooth as butter....I can draw mine on 60lbs with one finger....if my pinky was strong enough I could draw it with it.
> 
> MY PE is scary smooth......I shoot about 4lbs more then I did on Agent Orange with Nitrous cams....and it feels about 15+ lbs less. It even feels about 5-8 lbs less then my Mystic did on the same lbs


Now that we have worked out my draw length I wouldn't mind trying a PE with the C2's. Problem is I have *ZERO* faith in Hoyt's fixed draw cams being accurate. I'm guessing they run about 1/2" too long. That's the main reason why I stick with something adjustable.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Now that we have worked out my draw length I wouldn't mind trying a PE with the C2's. Problem is I have *ZERO* faith in Hoyt's fixed draw cams being accurate. I'm guessing they run about 1/2" too long. That's the main reason why I stick with something adjustable.


If they are running long then one of two things is going on...

ONE...who ever made your strings didn't make them the correct length. 

TWO...the bow isn't setup correctly. 

I have shot nothing but fixed draw cams on a Hoyt since 2000 when the UT came out with Master Cams...never had one that was long when setup correctly. 

I have 27.75" draw...I am shooting a 27.5" C2 cam...that's about all you can get out of it.


----------



## crem72 (Jan 30, 2009)

*my field setup*

well I am new to field, as in I have not even shot an event yet but I am going to be using a Martin S4, 55#, 27.5 Dl, not sure of what arrows yet off of a bow doodle. have not even set the bow up yet, any comments or suggestions appreciated, anybody know of any shoots taking place in the midwest? Have found a couple but it just doesnt look very promising at the moment


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

mdbowhunter said:


> Now that we have worked out my draw length I wouldn't mind trying a PE with the C2's. Problem is I have *ZERO* faith in Hoyt's fixed draw cams being accurate. I'm guessing they run about 1/2" too long. That's the main reason why I stick with something adjustable.


BH is right. If you put the bow in spec the draw on the fixed cams will be spot on. I've had four in the past two years and they are dead nuts when set up correctly.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> What? :noidea: did you fall lastnight?
> 
> You are the only person that I have ever heard say that....all I know is that of the 4 Pro Tecs...2 Ultra Tecs...Super Tec and Turbo Tec that I had with spirals would get more then 60% let off :wink:
> 
> And you still didn't answer the question....what's your holding weight?


Ever think we might set our cams different???? top cam hitting first reduces let off.

right now I am pulling right around 44 pounds and holding 18 pounds


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> Ever think we might set our cams different???? top cam hitting first reduces let off.
> 
> right now I am pulling right around 44 pounds and holding 18 pounds


Nope....try again. I set my cams up to hit top first...don't know many people that don't :wink:


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

ata of 40-41inches
brace of 8-8.5inches
hybrid or dual cam


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Don't know about "Ultimate" but it's the only one I got.

A2A-40 3/8
BH-6 7/8
DL- 27.5
56#
Letoff 65%
4.4 lbs


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Nope....try again. I set my cams up to hit top first...don't know many people that don't :wink:


Then you got me because my let off measures out to be 59% and that is on the highest setting.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> Then you got me because my let off measures out to be 59% and that is on the highest setting.


Heck several things can change letoff slightly...even changing the serving size or strand count will change it. :wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Heck several things can change letoff slightly...even changing the serving size or strand count will change it. :wink:


22 strand 452x with .14 halo.

mine have always came out right around 60% give or take. That is why I posted that yesterday.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I haven't messed with them in a while....but my PTs on 58-60lbs were always over 21lbs :noidea:


That's wierd. the one I shot last year I was drawing 54 pounds and holding 22
Has to be something in how we set up the cams different. But every set of spirals I have tuned for myself have always been between 59-61%


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I haven't messed with them in a while....but my PTs on 58-60lbs were always around 18- 21lbs :noidea:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Unclegus said:


> Bless you Bowgod. With that much common sense, it's easy to tell you're from West Virginia....


FINALLY SOMEONE FROM WEST VIRGINIA WITH A LICK OF COMMON SENSE. Hey John now how long did it take you to join the DARKSIDE????


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Rattleman said:


> FINALLY SOMEONE FROM WEST VIRGINIA WITH A LICK OF COMMON SENSE. Hey John now how long did it take you to join the DARKSIDE????


 I haven't totally joined yet. Shot fingers for 48 years, but I must say, I like it pretty well. I have much to learn to compete with the Colonel and Chuck....


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

*Ideal Field bow*

1- Hoyt ultra elite 3000 limbs
cam half+ 70 let-off 1 bace cam set at 27.5 draw 54 lbs great bow.


2- Martin scepter 2 elite limbs with fury x cams 
this was the best bow martin ever made and i sold all the ones i had .


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> That's wierd. the one I shot last year I was drawing 54 pounds and holding 22
> Has to be something in how we set up the cams different. But every set of spirals I have tuned for myself have always been between 59-61%


I don't know but after looking at the pic you posted of GH....I may know what it is. 

can you post a close up pic of your cams in that thread?


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I don't know but after looking at the pic you posted of GH....I may know what it is.
> 
> can you post a close up pic of your cams in that thread?


I'll have to snap a few shots of them this afternoon.
I'll send them to you in a PM.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Stash said:


> It's not a Hoyt so I don't know if it's permitted to mention it on this fanboy thread  but I'm really liking my Apex 7. I haven't had a chance to shoot it outdoors yet, but it seems to be a very good all-around bow, fast enough for 3D, solid enough for indoor and FITA/field.


Fanboy thread? I don't think so.  Here in the Field Forum we are a tad bit more mature.....we don't care what you shoot. You will find the 'Fanboys' in the General Forum. :wink:

By the way......there are a number of good Field shooters at my club with a Mathews in their hand.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> I'll have to snap a few shots of them this afternoon.
> I'll send them to you in a PM.


Let Hornet help you out there BOWGOD. If anybody can give advice on the Spirals...he can.  I bet he did some cartwheels when Hoyt brought them back. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Let Hornet help you out there BOWGOD. If anybody can give advice on the Spirals...he can.  I bet he did some cartwheels when Hoyt brought them back. :wink:


Cartwheels are an understatement 

I actually almost ordered a white PE with 2Gs and spirals from LAS the day they were released 

But then Mr. Reality Bug bit me :wink: I will have one soon enough though :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Fanboy thread? I don't think so.  Here in the Field Forum we are a tad bit more mature.....we don't care what you shoot. You will find the 'Fanboys' in the General Forum. :wink:
> 
> By the way......there are a number of good Field shooters at my club with a Mathews in their hand.


Exactly.....here it's just friends jabbing at each other.....when we do bust your balls about what you are gripping. :wink:

as long as you have a bow....we don't care. :thumb:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> Let Hornet help you out there BOWGOD. If anybody can give advice on the Spirals...he can.  I bet he did some cartwheels when Hoyt brought them back. :wink:


I don't believe I need any help with the spirals. If anything I need to help out hornet he's the one who can't get 60% out of them.

I tried telling hornet for months that the spirals were coming back and he said I was on crack.

If anyone here knows/loves the spirals more than hornet it has to be me. They are the only cam I will shoot. I definately am not looking to change anything on my set up. It is perfect right where it is at.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> I don't believe I need any help with the spirals. If anything I need to help out hornet he's the one who can't get 60% out of them.
> 
> I tried telling hornet for months that the spirals were coming back and he said I was on crack.
> 
> If anyone here knows/loves the spirals more than hornet it has to be me. They are the only cam I will shoot. I definately am not looking to change anything on my set up. It is perfect right where it is at.


I don't need help....who said I was trying to get 60% letoff. I like more lbs....my arms are skinned covered 2018s:embara:

I can pull 60lbs like you pull 40lbs......

But I know how to get less let off.....It's not an issue for me.....I set my rigs up the way I like them :wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

LOL there you go again obsessing over my arms lol.

I can pull 60 pounds too but why should I pull 60 pounds when 44 does the trick just fine. As long as the holding weight is there I can still get through "MY" shot. If I was pulling 44 and holding 12 that wouldn't work, and I would have to up the draw weight, But that's not the case now is it lol.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> LOL there you go again obsessing over my arms lol.
> 
> I can pull 60 pounds too but why should I pull 60 pounds when 44 does the trick just fine. As long as the holding weight is there I can still get through "MY" shot. If I was pulling 44 and holding 12 that wouldn't work, and I would have to up the draw weight, But that's not the case now is it lol.


So I guess that wasn't you that said a few post back that you were worn out before the round was over shooting around 55lbs....:wink:

and how light would my arrow have to be to get in the 270 range on 45 lbs.....


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Cartwheels are an understatement
> 
> I actually almost ordered a white PE with 2Gs and spirals from LAS the day they were released
> 
> But then Mr. Reality Bug bit me :wink: I will have one soon enough though :wink:


You never know...one of these days I just might give the Spirals a try. Just not sure I would get them on a brand new bow. Gonna have to scan the classifieds for a deal.



BOWGOD said:


> I don't believe I need any help with the spirals. If anything I need to help out hornet he's the one who can't get 60% out of them.
> 
> I tried telling hornet for months that the spirals were coming back and he said I was on crack.
> 
> If anyone here knows/loves the spirals more than hornet it has to be me. They are the only cam I will shoot. I definately am not looking to change anything on my set up. It is perfect right where it is at.


Just a suggestion. He's been pretty darn helpful to me. 

If you get around to chronographing that bow shoot me a PM. Curious to see what speed you are getting.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> You never know...one of these days I just might give the Spirals a try. Just not sure I would get them on a brand new bow. Gonna have to scan the classifieds for a deal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know hornet is a good guy, I just can't resist taking stabs at him when I get the chance. 

Hopefully it won't rain tomorrow and I can take the chrono outside. I don't have the light kit to use it indoors.


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

For me, right now, my Ultra Elite is the "perfect field bow". I've almost sold it twice now but every other bow makes it out the door and something just keeps me hanging on to this one. I've got some real problems with my shooting right now but this bow still does its job all the same.

07 Ultra Elite
XT3000 limbs
30" C2 cams

Frankly, I think this particular combo might just be the "perfect bow period". It's long enough to tackle any target venue, fast enough for 3-D, and if it were camo I would carry it in the woods in a heartbeat. I've used it at different times for 3-D, indoor, and Field and have shot personal bests in all but indoor with it.


----------



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

What about a Conquest Apex? I've ran across and awesome deal on one. ATA and BH sound about right.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

jarheadhunter said:


> What about a Conquest Apex? I've ran across and awesome deal on one. ATA and BH sound about right.


Nothing wrong with an Apex! It's one of the top target bows in the world.

I've got 2 of them. The pink one pictured here and I've now got a gold one.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Matt....I think Mathews originally supposed to be called purple.:secret:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Well I'm Man enough and ok with who I am to say that I own a pink bow. LMAO!!!!!!!


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

I would have to say, and this is a totally biased opinion mind you, that the new PSE Shark X has to be one of the best all around bows I've ever shot. And I've shot just about everything out there. 

It is smooth, forgiving, fast as hell, has everything you could ask for in a target/field bow. . .but could easily be used for anything else.

(and. . .it even comes in camo if you want)


----------



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

WrongdayJ said:


> I would have to say, and this is a totally biased opinion mind you, that the new PSE Shark X has to be one of the best all around bows I've ever shot. And I've shot just about everything out there.
> 
> It is smooth, forgiving, fast as hell, has everything you could ask for in a target/field bow. . .but could easily be used for anything else.
> 
> (and. . .it even comes in camo if you want)




Would you take a MoneyMaker Ni over the Shark?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

jarheadhunter said:


> Would you take a MoneyMaker Ni over the Shark?


I would.....


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

No.

I found the Moneymaker to be a bit awkward for me. 

Can't explain it- it just didn't fit me. Moneymakers are Nice bows and WAY forgiving. . .probably why Chance Beaubeoff loves his so much. But for me, the Shark is a much better fit and feel. It's all preference, though. Some (like Hornet) would probably like the longer axle-to-axle distance and the longer Brace Height. I found the Shark to be a little faster at the same Wt. and DL. . .I also like the Grip on the Shark a little better.

That's what makes Archery so great though. There's something for EVERYONE.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

mathews conquest 3 and 4 make great field bows


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

ive got three state records here in indiana with the conquest series. they are amazing bows. but i still say that the conquest light was the best one out of the bunch imo. the martin sceptor is another amzing bow for field. but with todays technology some of the shorter bows are making up ground rapidly and the longer compounds will sadly be a thing of the past just like round wheels, steel cables, and wooden risers


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

For me the Hoyt Pro Elite with XT 2000 limbs and Spiral cams is the best Field bow I have ever owned. Having owned Martins, Merlins, Mathews, and Barnsdales in my search for the best field bow, I finally tried Hoyt with the 737. Big improvement. Then I looked at the specs for the Pro Elite and felt it would offer a little more forgiveness with the longer a to a, hard wall of the Spirals, and the deflex geometry of the Pro Elite riser. I suspected that it would be dropped from the line with the 2010 models in keeping with Hoyts policy of dropping models to promote new "improved" models to generate sales after they reach market saturation with a given series. I ordered a new 2009 Pro Elite with my specs and it was a revelation. Instantly added 10-15 points to my scores and it was an increase that stayed with a continued trend upward. I really can't describe the feel of this bow but I can tell you that nothing I have owned in the past (Barnsdales, Scepters, Phantoms, Conquest 4's, etc.) comes close. I don't know weather to look at the donut or the hole. On one hand I am sick about the wasted *years* that I spent searching for the magic bullet and taking one step forward and two steps back or being thankful that Hoyt built this bow and I had the good fortune to buy one and the good sense to stick with it. I would not trade this bow for two of anything else on the market. I know from reading that a lot of you are still a member of the bow of the month club and that path leads to frustration, wasted money, and stalled progress. Buy a used Pro Elite or even a Contender and get out of the bow market and stick with it. I guarantee you will be on the path to continued improvement and confidence. Just saying.

Jbird


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

Jbird said:


> For me the Hoyt Pro Elite with XT 2000 limbs and Spiral cams is the best Field bow I have ever owned. Having owned Martins, Merlins, Mathews, and Barnsdales in my search for the best field bow, I finally tried Hoyt with the 737. Big improvement. Then I looked at the specs for the Pro Elite and felt it would offer a little more forgiveness with the longer a to a, hard wall of the Spirals, and the deflex geometry of the Pro Elite riser. I suspected that it would be dropped from the line with the 2010 models in keeping with Hoyts policy of dropping models to promote new "improved" models to generate sales after they reach market saturation with a given series. I ordered a new 2009 Pro Elite with my specs and it was a revelation. Instantly added 10-15 points to my scores and it was an increase that stayed with a continued trend upward. I really can't describe the feel of this bow but I can tell you that nothing I have owned in the past (Barnsdales, Scepters, Phantoms, Conquest 4's, etc.) comes close. I don't know weather to look at the donut or the hole. On one hand I am sick about the wasted *years* that I spent searching for the magic bullet and taking one step forward and two steps back or being thankful that Hoyt built this bow and I had the good fortune to buy one and the good sense to stick with it. I would not trade this bow for two of anything else on the market. I know from reading that a lot of you are still a member of the bow of the month club and that path leads to frustration, wasted money, and stalled progress. Buy a used Pro Elite or even a Contender and get out of the bow market and stick with it. I guarantee you will be on the path to continued improvement and confidence. Just saying.
> 
> Jbird


To each his owne I sold one of each of those hoyts a pro&contender elite and we went to the PSE BOWMADDNESS XL, I wouledent trade back for nothing 36 ata, 61/2 brace,single cam on 80% no contest for me


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

I have two. Ultra and Contender Elites. xt300 limbs, cam 1/2. Nothing i would change, PERIOD


----------

